# Cyprus mail article. Please read it.



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

By Bejay BrownePublished on February 7, 2013


THE number of Paphos families in urgent need of help is growing daily, according to organisers of a local drive to help them.

Local business-woman Pavlina Patsalou who heads up the group with Paphos councillor George Sofokleous told the Cyprus Mail that the number of needy families has now grown to around 350. Just one week ago, they were helping 250 families.

These families and individuals are victims of the economic crisis. They live outside the boundaries of Paphos municipality and therefore don’t qualify for help from the social welfare fund, or they are receiving a small amount of benefits, which isn’t enough to cover even the basic needs, yet disqualifies them for help from the municipality.

Sofokleous said that the community had responded well to the appeal which was recently highlighted in the Cyprus Mail, but added that more help was needed.

“Both Pavlina and I are accepting food and clothes at our shops as usual and there are now a number of other collection points around Paphos where people can leave their donations. As a community, we have to come together and do what we can to help these people; it could so easily happen to any one of us.”

The volunteers are asking for food donations, which include dried goods, such as rice, pasta, pulses and tinned goods. They also need clothes and blankets. Patsalou said at least 50 new families asking for help had young children or babies to look after.

“We urgently need all things associated with young children such as nappies, baby food, powdered milk, blankets and clothes,” she said.

The volunteers started the programme around 18 months ago, helping around 20 families. 

Most are without work, some have large families with five children or more, some are without homes and others without electricity. Unemployment benefit in Cyprus is only paid out for a six month period.

Although the volunteers are asking for non-perishable items, when large amounts of fresh bread, dairy products or fruit comes in, the group is giving it to the families almost immediately. A farmer in Argaka recently donated a truck full of fruit, and a bakery has given bread.

Alison Fudge joined the group of volunteers before Christmas with the aim of raising awareness of the problem to the English-speaking community

She has since set up a Facebook page – ‘ Aphrodite’s Angels Paphos ‘ which lists goods most needed at any given time. The page also contains information on all of the fund-raising events which are taking place.

She has also arranged additional drop-off points as volunteers in various areas and villages have come forward. 

A number of events in support of the drive have been organised for February.

Patsalou said: “We need volunteers to help sell vouchers outside Papantoniou’s supermarkets and Carrefour supermarket this coming Saturday, February 9. They will be used to purchase goods for the needy.”

Would-be volunteers for this event should contact Patsalou directly.

In addition, Paphos resident Paul Clarke aka Cycling Cyprus is organising a static bike ride to raise awareness of needy families and to get people to donate cash and food.

‘Pedalling against poverty’ will see Clarke cycle outside Phillipos supermarket in Peyia on Saturday February 9 from 9am-4pm.



Tommy Tuckers Restaurant in Chlorakas is holding a coffee morning/afternoon event on Saturday February 16. Coffee, tea and a selection of cakes will be sold for €5. All proceeds will be used to buy goods for the drive.

Due to the growing numbers of people desperate for help, and the amounts of money which the group needs to raise, they are in the process of opening a dedicated bank account and filing all of the relevant documents with the state to ensure it’s all legal and transparent.

Daily donations of food and clothes are being accepted at a number of venues including Pavlina Children’s Clothes shop and George and Effie’s hair salon from 9am-7pm.

Contact Patsalou at 99-22-01-52 or Sofokleous at 99-54-23-43 for further information, Drop off points and directions can be found at : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aphrodites-Angels-Paphos/224744160995277


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Drop off points*

The following is listof drop off points for donations. Lets show them what we Brits are made of.



SUMMARY OF DROP OFF POINTS (DOP)
PAVLINA'S CHILDRENSWEAR SHOP PAPHOS - It is located off the butcher boy road, past Theofanis fruit market on the right, take the second right after the fruit market at the Sourounos kiosk and the shop is on the right hand side. Telephone: 26955970 
TOMMY TUCKERS CHLORAKAS - also for the neighbouring villages of Kissonerga and Emba. Opening hours 8am - 9pm Monday t...o Saturday (telephone 97606777). 
AMERICAN ACADEMY SCHOOL PAPHOS -You can contact Christina or Tina on 26939495.
ARGAKA (TURTLE BEACH BAR) - Also for Polis and Latchi. The bar is open every day from 11am till late. Gary's number is 99936384. The bar is right on the sea front in Argaka. 
YOU KAYS LTD (WIGIG) PAPHOS - FOOD AND TOILETRIES ONLY. The shop is situated opposite the Evangelismos hospital. Open 9am - 5pm Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri and Weds, Sat 9am - 2 pm. Telephone: 99803147.
TALA - Also for surrounding villages such as Tremithousa, Kouni, Kili and Kamares. Please contact Mary Clarke who is located in the Lofos side of Tala : Telephone number: 96 392 728 between 0900 - 1800 daily.


----------

